# New Seagal Movie.



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2013)

That's not new I saw that over a year ago and I am STILL Waiting for the DVD


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> That's not new I saw that over a year ago and I am STILL Waiting for the DVD



I have it on DVD!


----------



## Takai (Sep 10, 2013)

arnisador said:


> I have it on DVD!



Unsure whether to congratulate or pity you.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2013)

It was the only way to see it at the time.


----------

